# What time do you think the 3.0 update will be available?



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i stayed up this late to find out, i cant even update now?
anyone have an idea of how long it will be till we can update it?
because they havent released it yet.
i was thinking at 9am because people normally start work at that time, so they would wait till then to do it, but who knows.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I think it was around 5am for the last time a major update; though, I dont think there is a "set" time... I'm still hopeful something with be up before I pass out! It would be nice to use A2dp headset for tomorrow mornings jog!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah idk how much longer i will be able to last.
all of this waiting is killing me.
i want it now! aha


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

Same here, on both counts... I'm using eBay to try and hold my interest... I guess we could have downloaded 3.0 via torrents... but where's the fun in that! :lmao:

*clicks* nope still 2.2.1 :-(


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Well first off, Apple is in California so BEST case scenario is Midnight PST which is an hour from now. As that would be the first minute of the 17th from apples point of view. In reality I would predict it for sometime early tomorrow morning.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I was hoping but not counting on 3.0 being launched this early in the AM. I'll d/l sometime tomorrow with everyone else


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope the jailbreak is released the second 3.0 final version is made available.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

It'll be like New Years for me when it finally says "Upgrade to 3.0"! 

Ah well, I'm studying because I have nothing else to do, not that that is much of an incentive to stay awake. 

BTW, I have always found that the Refurb store is updated between 2 and 3 AM, used to be that way anyway, so that's my guess.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Since I have to wait for the unlock, I will be delaying my upgrade to 3.0, so I'm not as hyped up as you guys, but if it will help ease the pain (which I know all too well) -- think of the fun you'll have reading the comments on it over the next few days!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Since I have to wait for the unlock, I will be delaying my upgrade to 3.0, so I'm not as hyped up as you guys, but if it will help ease the pain (which I know all too well) -- think of the fun you'll have reading the comments on it over the next few days!


They haven't touched the original iPhone baseband since 1.x.x. Unless you're JB'd with 3rd party apps can't you simply update as with all other FW revisions since 2? The reason I'm interested is because I'll be updating my GFs original today.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

SHEMM said:


> i stayed up this late to find out, i cant even update now?
> anyone have an idea of how long it will be till we can update it?


 iPhone OS 3.0 Release Times: 10am PDT/1pm EST/3pm


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like 10 a.m. PT is going to be the launch according to endgadget. I'm glad that I went to bed last night instead of waiting up for it.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

man i messed up my sleep pattern soo much last night. 
i end up falling asleep at 6am when i see my dad going to work because i wanted to be awake when the update came and woke up now. only to see that the update will most likely be here at around 1. 
what a waste of my night.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

ShawnKing said:


> iPhone OS 3.0 Release Times: 10am PDT/1pm EST/3pm


You're missing a Timezone.... had me confused for a second...

10am PDT
1pm EST

3Pm ???


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SHEMM said:


> man i messed up my sleep pattern soo much last night.
> i end up falling asleep at 6am when i see my dad going to work because i wanted to be awake when the update came and woke up now. only to see that the update will most likely be here at around 1.
> what a waste of my night.


Well, you know, nobody _made_ you stay up all night…


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm surprised Apple didn't release it in the middle of the night. It would be much less strain on their servers if they did.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

motoyen said:


> I'm surprised Apple didn't release it in the middle of the night. It would be much less strain on their servers if they did.


Agreed. It's going to be a nightmare come 1pm ET.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

well i know nobody made me stay up..
i was studying for my exams, and i decided to study for that long just to see if it would come out at that time
plus im ready for my exams tomorrow because i stayed up and got some extra studying in.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

30 mins yesss!


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*3 mins....*

... nothing yet.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

1:01 pm and still nothing.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

sammee hrererere


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

well this could be a productive afternoon...


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

nothing here as well


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

le crap.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Now available!!!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

whhat?
i cant stilll


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

positive? better not be a sick joke


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Getting it now!


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

DOWNLOADING NOW!!! Keep clicking on it, not joking!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

stilll cant


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Can anyone post the release code? Is it the same as the Gold Master?


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing here either. I even closed and reopened iTunes.


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

I kept getting I had the current and kept clicking and got the update...


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Got it! Just keep spamming on that button and it will start soon!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

14hrs. 46 min. ( PST) Pacific Daylight Saving Time for Apple to roll out iPhone 3.0 software on June 17, 2009. Hope we don't have to wait for the US Apple store to roll out this software to get it in Canada.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

someone from whitby just said he got it in this convo..
think we got it in Canada already


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeeee just got it downloading now! :d


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, I got it downloading! 11:13am Calgary


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I see it in my itunes but I'm on the 2G phone so I have to now wait for the devteam to release QuickPwn. damn this wait is killing me!


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Downloading as I type !!!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Downloading in Ontario 1:15 pm


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Woohoo!*

I'm not that hard to please.... really.

Installing now.... tethering later.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I gave up a few min after 1pm, finished washing the IIci... now downloading as of 1:15 EST (and happy as heck) :love2:


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

Installing now but selected to backup first so going to take a while to backup first! Damn, should have selected no backup, guess it's safer this way though in case of failure.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

preparing phone for software update as i type!!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Installation sure is a lengthy process. Still working.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

as if i got a wrong # just before i was about to sync my iPhone and update, now thats funny


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Downloading now.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

doubles87

gotta change the iPhone 16gb Black Ver. 2.2.1 to 3.0 haha


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> doubles87
> 
> gotta change the iPhone 16gb Black Ver. 2.2.1 to 3.0 haha


sooon my friend, let it install first


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow backing up takes forever


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

doubles..
how did u get it to say all tht stuff under ur posts n e way? ive been trying to figure that out forever.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Ahhh, finally installed. Looks good. Double vibe to let u know its about done. I replied OK to the pop up regard carrier settings.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

To those that care,

Version 3.0 (7A341)


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

update to carrier settingS? yes no?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

what will the carrier settings thing do for us anyay?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Freddie said:


> To those that care,
> 
> Version 3.0 (7A341)


Damn, I was hoping for a newer 3.0 
No new Push options, does anyone have an app that pushes? I want one to try it out.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

what does the carrier options pop up do for us anyway if we press okay?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Installing.........   



SHEMM said:


> doubles..
> how did u get it to say all tht stuff under ur posts n e way? ive been trying to figure that out forever.


Its the signature settings under ur CP link (top left)


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> what does the carrier options pop up do for us anyway if we press okay?


Id like to know as well since I dont have data, I dont want it to work against me. Does this affect MMS in anyway because i dont want to not be able to send MMS because I dont have data


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

My update crashed  It was unable to install for some reason. My iPhone is now getting restored.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know what the carrier setting does. I just said OK as I have been married too long and just agree to everything to save arguments.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

man this is sooo much better when u actually get to fool around with it..
i love it.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

*which OS to d-load with...*

I'm at work, using a Windows machine. If I download and install 3.0 through iTunes here at work, will that create issues down the road? I always use itunes on our Mac at home - I'm wondering if it will cause issues next time I plug it into the Mac at home....

The reason I'm asking is because I don't want to wait until this evening to update to 3.0 - I've waited long enough! Does anyone know if this will have an effect on the phone later, or will it just install 3.0 and leave my phone alone? I never sync to itunes at work and certainly don't want to start....

Help!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

weeeeeeeakkkkk i cant send picture messages


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wohoo! Finally updated! Landscape typing, MMs, Cut Copy, Paste! Here I come!!!


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> weeeeeeeakkkkk i cant send picture messages


x2


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

ZRXer said:


> I'm at work, using a Windows machine. If I download and install 3.0 through iTunes here at work, will that create issues down the road? I always use itunes on our Mac at home - I'm wondering if it will cause issues next time I plug it into the Mac at home....
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I don't want to wait until this evening to update to 3.0 - I've waited long enough! Does anyone know if this will have an effect on the phone later, or will it just install 3.0 and leave my phone alone? I never sync to itunes at work and certainly don't want to start....
> 
> Help!


You will just have to re-sync all your data thats all (music, photos, contacts etc.)


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't think you can because your phone is formatted for use on a mac. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

I just checked out iCal. It seems I have a new calendar amongst all of my other ones, "Library Loans". Where did that come from?


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

doubles87 said:


> weeeeeeeakkkkk i cant send picture messages


Hmm it works fine for me, I just send a friend a screenshot of my landscape screen


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Snyp1 said:


> Hmm it works fine for me, I just send a friend a screenshot of my landscape screen


Do you have an MMS plan? Maybe it doesn't work for those of us with the old iPhone plan?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

doubles87 said:


> Id like to know as well since I dont have data, I dont want it to work against me. Does this affect MMS in anyway because i dont want to not be able to send MMS because I dont have data





slicecom said:


> Do you have an MMS plan? Maybe it doesn't work for those of us with the old iPhone plan?


You are right. Those with the old iPhone Value Plan for $15 does not cover MMS. You will have to call Rogers and they will add that plus charge you another $5 per month for it.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

slicecom said:


> Do you have an MMS plan? Maybe it doesn't work for those of us with the old iPhone plan?


Nope, I have the old $30 data value pack, the one without MMS. so its gonna cost $0.25 per message, I might upgrade to the new $35 with the unlimited MMS but I probably wont use MMS much anyways. Everything is so much smoother now hah like closing an app and turning on the phone


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

im either trying to get the 6gb/$30 one they have going on right now.
or the $35.00 one with 500mb, call display, visual voicemail, unlimited sent/recieved texts, and whocalled


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I'm typing this on my Macbook pro connected bluetooth to my iphone and sharing its internet connection. It's REALLY fast, just as fast as my cable wireless connection. I'm really impressed!


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

SHEMM said:


> im either trying to get the 6gb/$30 one they have going on right now.
> or the $35.00 one with 500mb, call display, visual voicemail, unlimited sent/recieved texts, and whocalled


Well with the 500MB you don't have tethering enabled (I tried, it said to contact rogers), but if you don't use more than 500mb, I'd get the $35 data value pack since now all value packs have MMS on it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Freddie said:


> You are right. Those with the old iPhone Value Plan for $15 does not cover MMS. You will have to call Rogers and they will add that plus charge you another $5 per month for it.


I have the $15 plan and have been sending MMS for no charge for almost 6 months now. Unless they changed this....


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Rukus said:


> Well I'm typing this on my Macbook pro connected bluetooth to my iphone and sharing its internet connection. It's REALLY fast, just as fast as my cable wireless connection. I'm really impressed!


You must have a slow cable connection.  Try going to youtube and watching some HQ or HD movies.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Snyp1 said:


> Hmm it works fine for me, I just send a friend a screenshot of my landscape screen


I have the my10 which INCLUDES MMS (Picture Messages) to your 10 friends. Like it gives me a exclamation point saying it wont go thru.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> I have the my10 which INCLUDES MMS (Picture Messages) to your 10 friends. Like it gives me a exclamation point saying it wont go thru.


You still need to remove the data block for MMS, I had data blocked on my old Sony phone, but had to remove it to send and receive MMS


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

btw, Does anyone know what option do you need to enable to get push notification for some apps such as IM lite?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Elric said:


> You still need to remove the data block for MMS, I had data blocked on my old Sony phone, but had to remove it to send and receive MMS


Then im gonna be charged for data then, no?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> Then im gonna be charged for data then, no?


The way I recall it is that you won't be charged for Data for sending/receiving MMS but the data option has to be available for them to go through. I would check with Rogers/Fido on that point.

Edit: Just to add after a week of having 3.0 my battery life seems to have gone up around 50%. Wondering if any other GM users experienced this?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Rukus said:


> Well I'm typing this on my Macbook pro connected bluetooth to my iphone and sharing its internet connection. It's REALLY fast, just as fast as my cable wireless connection. I'm really impressed!


Using a Macbook...and equally impressed by the speed. Have two tabs open in Safari, streaming video from YouTube in one and EhMac in the other. Video streaming is fast.

I like this....


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! It downloaded in about 3 mins!


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

my install did not work either, everything was perfect until the end, its trying to access the itunes store ( i assume one of the last steps) but I get error -4

anyone have any solutions?


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

JamesX said:


> my install did not work either, everything was perfect until the end, its trying to access the itunes store ( i assume one of the last steps) but I get error -4
> 
> anyone have any solutions?


Arrgh... same here. My iPhone says "Connect to iTunes" but it won't even let me restore because it won't connect to the iTunes server.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> The way I recall it is that you won't be charged for Data for sending/receiving MMS but the data option has to be available for them to go through. I would check with Rogers/Fido on that point.
> 
> Edit: Just to add after a week of having 3.0 my battery life seems to have gone up around 50%. Wondering if any other GM users experienced this?


But the push will then use data to fetch notifications, causing me to use data (of a plan i dont have) so therefore i will get charged through the roof.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

gadgetguy said:


> Arrgh... same here. My iPhone says "Connect to iTunes" but it won't even let me restore because it won't connect to the iTunes server.


well update on mine, tried a third time to connect to itunes ( no success yet) but at least my iphone is not a brick anymore, big relief, message came up saying iphone is activated on my phone.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Apparently I can't sync notes to my PC since it says it can't find any notes application.... :S Is there one we can download for free?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, finally the restore is done and the 3.0 is up and working. it is definitely snappier.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

JamesX said:


> well update on mine, tried a third time to connect to itunes ( no success yet) but at least my iphone is not a brick anymore, big relief, message came up saying iphone is activated on my phone.


Did it just come up all of a sudden saying activated? I've been trying to connect to the iTunes store time and time again and nothing. And it won't let me see my phone summary without connecting to the store.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

gadgetguy said:


> Did it just come up all of a sudden saying activated? I've been trying time and time again and nothing.


the only thing i did differently was make sure I was signed in to the itunes store which i was and that it was on the home page which is wasn't so I changed it, after I did that I plugged my phone in and voila, 2 seconds later it said iphone activated on the iphone.

Still not able to access itunes though which is very strange.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

JamesX said:


> the only thing i did differently was make sure I was signed in to the itunes store which i was and that it was on the home page which is wasn't so I changed it, after I did that I plugged my phone in and voila, 2 seconds later it said iphone activated on the iphone.
> 
> Still not able to access itunes though which is very strange.


I can see the home page now, and thanks for the signing in tip, i wasn't signed in, but it still won't activate the phone. Guess I'll keep trying different things. Do you still get the -4 error though?


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

You, sir (JamesX), are a LIFESAVER! THANK YOU!


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

gadgetguy said:


> I can see the home page now, and thanks for the signing in tip, i wasn't signed in, but it still won't activate the phone. Guess I'll keep trying different things. Do you still get the -4 error though?


yes , if i connect my iphone to my mac, i get that error i when its trying to access the itunes store.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hmmmm.*

Is anyone else on Fido? I attempted to turn on tethering and got a message to contact Fido. Like Rogers, if you have a data plan > 1gb/mo tethering seems to be no extra charge.

Guess I'll be calling.....


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Mocha said:


> Is anyone else on Fido? I attempted to turn on tethering and got a message to contact Fido. Like Rogers, if you have a data plan > 1gb/mo tethering seems to be no extra charge.
> 
> Guess I'll be calling.....


I received the same message when I first tried to set up tethering (I use Rogers and have the 6GB plan). I just quit the Settings app, relaunched and it then proceeded to let me set it up, the prompt to contact Rogers no longer appeared.

Hope this helps...


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

gadgetguy said:


> You, sir (JamesX), are a LIFESAVER! THANK YOU!


awesome, enjoy.

My carrier settings got updated, not getting error (-4) anymore. Time to play around with version.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay Im stupid, I decided that I should restore my phone to factory settings and re-sync my stuff so everything would run smoother and after I restored it it wouldn't activate since it can't get to the store for a few minutes. But now it activates and a vista pop-up comes saying "AppleMobileDeviceHelper has stopped working" so I press close and then on itunes it says "iTunes was unable to load dataclass information from Sync services, reconnect or try again". I tried many times and even restarted the comp and it still says that so I can't access the iPhone info page to sync my stuff. Is this an activation problem because of the overload in server?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i say... get a mac


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

SHEMM said:


> i say... get a mac


I do have a mac , It's in stupid repair for a week cause of apple.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

ohh man tht suckkss.
i havent had any problems with mine yet *Knock on wood*


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

What kind of download speeds are you folks getting for files/torrents? Still at work so haven't had a chance to play yet.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

Ants said:


> I received the same message when I first tried to set up tethering (I use Rogers and have the 6GB plan). I just quit the Settings app, relaunched and it then proceeded to let me set it up, the prompt to contact Rogers no longer appeared.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks. I did stumble upon that after I posted. My only remaining issue is that after successfully pairing with my MBP, getting an IP address and net connection via bluetooth, safari complains that it doesn't have a internet connection.

I put in a call to Fido tech support & was informed that they don't officially offer support till the 3Gs goes on sale Friday.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

That's what I'm getting (after an effortless download):


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Moscool said:


> That's what I'm getting (after an effortless download):


I had that too. I just kept hitting update over and over; after about 10 minutes it worked. I imagine there's a bunch of people all doing the same thing; trying to update and hammering the activation servers.

-Stephanie


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Stephanie said:


> I had that too. I just kept hitting update over and over; after about 10 minutes it worked. I imagine there's a bunch of people all doing the same thing; trying to update and hammering the activation servers.
> 
> -Stephanie


I love that word. "hammering" hehe. it's awesome. tethering works fine for me too, but I installed a custom carrier file last week. Actually checking for updates doesnt even detect the official one. Anyone else who updated last week having the same experience or a different one?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I love that word. "hammering" hehe. it's awesome. tethering works fine for me too, but I installed a custom carrier file last week. Actually checking for updates doesnt even detect the official one. Anyone else who updated last week having the same experience or a different one?


Same experience here.


----------



## IPHONE90000 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a iphone 2.2.1 jailbroken iphone can i just update to 3.0 or should i wait for the jailbreak to come out and then download the update?


----------



## IPHONE90000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a jailbroken 2.2.1 iPhone, should I update to 3.0 or wait untill the jailbreak comes out?


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

First impressions - tethering (which I'm using right now just to check it out) is very, very quick. I'd say 90% the speed of our wifi at home, which is almost instantaneous usually. MMS works as advertised - nothing exciting there, but it is nice to be able to use it finally - also, my wife and I do NOT have MMS on our Rogers plans but it seems to be working fine for us. Voice recorder works nicely - this will actually be a feature I will use for work, especially since you can send the files. Cut/copy/paste - nice to have finally. I'm looking forward to checking out the other features - I found a decent preview of some of the more commonly used features in 3.0 - not sure if this was posted here yet or not.... knew about most of the features, didn't know how to implement or use some of them - I found it a good tutorial for most of them.

Check it out at How To Use The Best 40 Features of iPhone 3.0 : iSmashPhone

Considering this is a free upgrade, I'm very happy. Download and install, btw, were about 3 minutes each.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally got the download! Lots and lots of re-tries. It's updating my 32Gb 1st gen iPod now.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Turning off Little Snitch fixed the can't connect to the iTunes store error


----------

